# Creating Network Login Dialog Box W/vb6



## MORRIS (Aug 24, 2004)

Is There A Way To Allow A User To Login Into A Network Computer Within A Vb6 Program? If So, How. Thanks Ahead.


----------



## Chicon (Jul 29, 2004)

Hi MORRIS,

I found out this page http://www.andreavb.com/tip030017.html which explains how to connect or disconnect a network drive in VB.
As I don't know what you want to connect exactly (a remote drive, a web application), I can explain you how to connect a web application : you get login & password in a form and you create an invisible instance of IE to access the web application.


----------



## MORRIS (Aug 24, 2004)

Chicon, thanks. The method in the link looks promising and will try another 
API call that does not map a drive.


----------

